# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche >  lecker Thai Food mal anders...

## schorschilia

ein recht interessantes Doku....

http://www.spiegel.tv/filme/genuss-extrem/

----------


## schorschilia

http://www.daserste.de/information/p...curry-102.html

----------


## wein4tler

*Kaeng Masaman* 
(Thai: แกงมัสมั่น wörtl.: Moslem-Suppe, auch „Gaeng Matsaman“ oder „Massaman Curry“) ist ein Gericht der südlichen Thai-Küche.
Kaeng Masaman wurde von den Thais in Zentralthailand als eines der hier entstandenen Gerichte beansprucht, es ist jedoch in Südthailand weitaus häufiger anzutreffen.
 König Phuttaloetla Naphalai (Rama II.) war von diesem Gericht so beeindruckt, dass er darüber, genauer gesagt, über eine Köchin, ein Gedicht schrieb.
Das Gedicht ist jedem thailändischen Schüler bekannt, wird es doch bereits in der Grundschule auswendig gelernt. Es zeigt, dass indisch beeinflusste Gerichte zu Beginn des 19. Jahrhunderts bereits einen festen Platz in der thailändischen Küche eingenommen hatten. Die Tatsache, dass ein König es zur Inspiration zu einem Gedicht benutzte, beweist auch, dass das Rezept für ein „Moslem-Curry“ seit langem in der thailändischen Ess-Kultur akzeptiert war.

Die ersten Zeilen des Gedichts lauten:

มัสมั่นแกงแก้วตา หอมยี่หร่ารสแรงร้อน - Masaman, Juwel in meinen Augen, duftender Kreuzkümmel, scharfer Geschmack.  
ชายใดได้กลืนแกง แรงอยากให้ใฝ่ฝันหา - Jeder Mann, der von ihrem Curry kostet, kann nicht umhin, von ihr zu träumen.

Der grundlegende Unterschied zu einem indischen Curry ist zunächst, dass die Gruppe der thailändischen „Kaeng-Gerichte“ nicht aus gemahlenen Gewürzen hergestellt werden, sondern aus einer „Curry“-Paste. Weiterhin werden die Gewürze nicht wie in Indien zuerst in Fett angebraten, sondern die Paste wird − oft in Kokosmilch − gekocht.

Die Kunst, ein richtiges Kaeng zuzubereiten, liegt zuerst in der Herstellung der Khrueang Kaeng (Thai: เครื่องแกง), der Paste. In jedem thailändischen Haushalt ist ein Mörser (Thai: ครก) vorhanden, der am besten aus solidem Stein hergestellt sein sollte. Hierin werden mit dem Stößel (Thai: สาก) die Zutaten so lange zerstampft, zerstoßen und zerrieben, bis sie Khao Kan (Thai: เข้ากัน - wörtl: zusammen (herein-)kommen), bis also eine aromatische, homogene, dickliche Masse entstanden ist. Die Samen sollten vorher in einer trockenen Pfanne kurz angeröstet werden, bevor sie gemahlen und mit der Paste vermengt werden.

*Zutaten zur Khrueang Kaeng Masaman* („Curry“-Paste):

Schalotten (Thai: หัวหอม - Hua Hom),
Knoblauch (Thai: กระเทียม - Kratiam),
Galangawurzel (ข่า – [kʰâː]),
Koriander-Samen (Thai: เท็ดผักชี - Met Phak Chi),
Kreuzkümmel-Samen (Thai: ยี่หร่า - Yi-ra),
Garnelenpaste (Thai: กะปิ - Kapi)
Zitronengras (Thai: ตะใคร้ - Ta-Khrai)
getrocknete thailändische Chili (so genannte „himmelweisende Chili“, Thai: พริกชีฟ้า - Phrik Chi Fa)
Gewürznelken (Thai: กานพลู - Kan-Phlu)
grüne Pfefferkörner
Salz

*Zutaten zur Suppe:*

Khrueang Kaeng Masaman (Masaman-Paste)
Kokosmilch (Thai: กะทิ - Kati)
kleine weiße Zwiebeln (Thai: หัวหอม - Hua Hom)
geröstete Erdnüsse (Thai: ถั่วลิสง - Thua Lisong)
Kardamom-Kapseln (Thai: ลูกกระวาน - Luk Kra-Wan)
Zimt (Thai: อบเชย - Ob-Choei)
Palmzucker (Thai: น้ำตาลปึก - Nam Than Puek)
in heißen Wasser aufgelöste Tamarinden-Paste (Thai: มะขาม - Ma-Kham)
Limonensaft (Thai: น้ำมะนาว - Nam Manao)
Fischsauce (Thai: น้ำปลา - Nam Pla)
jede beliebige Art von Fleisch, vorzugsweise Rind oder Huhn
Kartoffeln (Thai: มันฝรั่ง - Man Farang)

*Zubereitung*

Die Kokosmilch wird in einem Wok bis kurz vor den Siedepunkt erhitzt. Dann wird die Khrueang Kaeng, also die Paste eingerührt und so lange gekocht, bis sie sich gut mit der Kokosmilch vermischt hat. Das Fleisch, die Kartoffeln, Zwiebeln und gerösteten Erdnüsse hinzufügen. In der Zwischenzeit den Kardamom und die Zimtstange kurz in einer trockenen Pfanne anrösten, dann zur Suppe geben. Das Ganze etwa 20-30 Minuten simmern lassen und erst zum Schluss den Palmzucker, Tamarindensaft und Fischsauce einrühren.

Dann wünsche ich Euch einen "Guten Appetit".

----------


## Willi Wacker

*Masaman-Paste*
erst letzten Freitag mal wieder in unserem gutsortierten Asia Markt gekauft
kommt oft bei uns auf den Tisch

was ich schon seit geraumer Zeit vermisse und immer von den Chinesen im Asia Laden vertröstet werde ist 
*" Palo "*
so ein Gewürztütchen von* "Lobo"*
kann man mit Schweinshaxe machen und gekochte Eier kommen rein
sehr, sehr lecker wenn man das fette Fleisch weg lässt

wo ich gerade dabei bin...
unser *Bai Makkut Bäümchen* hat nun nach 5 Jahren den Geist auf gegeben. Zu viel gegossen,
 zu kalt auf der Fensterbank ...weiss der Geier warum
nun wollten wir schon wieder ein paar Plänzchen aus Thailand mit schleppen
habe aber nun die Pllanzen im Netz gefunden, nicht weit weg von uns und in D. gezogen
für relativ kleinen Preis.

Kaffir-Limette

http://www.kraeuter-und-duftpflanzen...338075fa24.jpg

----------


## wein4tler

*Hundeköchen bekommt Essen nicht*

Wochenblitz, 27. 10. 2016

Mukdahan - In Mukdahan gruben 13 Jugendliche tote Hunde aus, kochten und aßen sie. Später stellte sich heraus, dass sie mit Tollwut infizierte Kadaver gegessen hatten.
Die Jugendlichen wurden alle ins Krankenhaus gebracht, um gegen Tollwut geimpft zu werden.
Zuvor waren Mitarbeiter von Behörden in das Dorf Khok Sung im Bezirk Bang Sai Yai der Provinz Mukdahan gereist. Der Dorfchef hatte berichtet, dass sich viele Hunde in der Gegend gegenseitig anfallen. Der Grund könnte Tollwut sein. Die Mitarbeiter töteten Hunde, die womöglich von Tollwut befallen waren. Die Köpfe wurden in ein Labor in Khon Kaen zur näheren Untersuchung geschickt, die kopflosen Kadaver vergraben.

Die 13 Jugendlichen scheinen sehr hungrig gewesen zu sein und tischten sich ein Festmahl auf: Sie gruben diese Kadaver aus, kochten und aßen sie.

Die Dorfbewohner wurden unterdessen aufgefordert, das Verhalten ihrer Hunde zu beobachten. In einem Radius von drei Kilometern sollen alle Hunde gegen Tollwut geimpft werden.

----------

